# Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer



## Karlon (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich werde diesen Sommer 3 Wochen am Atlantik in Nordspanien und 3 Wochen auf Korsika verbringen. Das Angeln steht in diesem Urlaub zwar nicht im Vordergrund, aber ich werde trotzdem Sachen zum angeln mitnehmen und den einen oder anderen Tag mal ans Wasser gehen.
Von diesem Thread erhoffe ich mir ein paar Tipps. 

Mitgenommen wird:

- Shimano Spinnrute 50g-100g Wg mit Shimano Zalt Arc (geflochtene Schnur) 

- Daiwa Jiggerspinn Spinnrute 7-25g (die würde ich ggfs einfach zu Hause lassen) 

- 2x Shimano Tribal 12ft 3lbs (als Brandungsruten?!?) 
- Dazu 2 Karpfenrollen mit zwei Spulen (geflochtene sowie Mono) 

- Ne kleine Teleposenrute (30g) mit kleiner Rolle und MonoFeederschnur.

Alternativ habe ich noch ne 80g Feederrute (dazu ist mir allerdings noch keine Verwendung eingefallen; evtl geschlossener Futterkrob mit kleinen Löchern und Fischinnereien)

- Pro Logic Tripod (kann waagerecht und aufrecht verwendet werden) 

- Elektronische Bissanzeiger.

Auf der Kaufliste stehen noch:
- Wobbler (werden vor Ort gekauft, auf den Kanaren konnte ich nach Beratung aus dem lokalen Angelgeschäft einen Barracuda fangen) 
- Bleie (u.a. Tiroler Hölzl wegen Hängergefahr)

Was ich machen möcht: Auf jeden Fall zwischendurch mal ein Ründchen spinnen gehen. Aber auch etwas Brandunsangeln, dazu nehme ich die Tribal mit. 

Meine erste Frage wäre:
Kann ich die Ruten beim Brandungsangeln einfach waagerecht wie beim Karpfenangeln mit den elektronischen Bissanzeigern verwenden? (Beim Brandungsangeln sehe ich immer, dass die Ruten aufrecht stehen) 
Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Ruten auf Grund der Brandung aufrecht stehen und so möglichst viel Schnur außerhalb des Wasser verläuft (korrekt?)
Ich würde bei einem Nachtansitz gerne die elekt. Bissanzeiger benutzen, sodass ich auch mal ein Auge zu machen kann. Allerdings habe ich bei Brandungsanglern noch nie elektr. Bissanzeiger gesehen. Daher meine Frage ob das überhaupt Sinn macht oder totaler Quatsch ist...

Als Köder werde ich mich an die gängigen Tipps aus dem Forum halten (Tintenfisch, Garnelen, Fischfetzen usw.) 

Über jegliche Anmerkungen bin ich froh! 

Cheers


----------



## hans albers (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

moin..

nimm doch einfach noch zwei erdspiesse mit 
für die brandungsangeln...
(EDIT:: hab gerade gesehen,dass du nen tripod mitnimmst.)

elektronische bissanzeiger (piepser) habe 
ich auch noch nicht probiert, nehme da immer
knicklichter.
oder diese runden batteriebetriebenen
lichter, damit sieht man auch, wenn die spitzen wippen.
(und ja, brandungsangeln aufstellen, je höher, desto besser
wg. schnurbogen)

noch nen tipp:
wenn nachts auf grund am atlantik
würde ich nen stahlvorfach verwenden.


----------



## Karlon (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Beim brandeln wollte ich mir eine Klippe bzw eine leicht erhöhte Stelle suchen und dort den Rodpod aufbauen. 
Ich werde es wohl mit beiden Varianten(Steil mit Glocke oder Knicklicht und flach mit elektr. Bissanzeiger) probieren und schauen was funktioniert. Bei den Ruten bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher wie die Bisse anzeigen mit nem Knicklicht oder Glocke,  die sind halt bretthart. 

Stahlvorfächer werden eingepackt, danke!


----------



## glavoc (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Hallo Karlon,
zum Atlantik kann ich gar nix beitragen. Mittelmeer eher.
Ist es dort wo du zu angeln gedenkst, eher flach oder tief?
Und wie lang ist die Jiggerspin? Ggf. ist die für flache Spots besser geeignet.
Ansonsten würde ich vermutl. zu den Karpfenkombos raten. Mono ist sicherer (Struktur), Tiroler Hölzl hängt definitiv weniger am Grund fest und die Doraden können schön Schnur nehmen. Jedoch betreibe ich das viel, viel minimaler und bin bei Rodpod und Bissanzeiger schon völlig überfordert^^...
Besorge dir auf jeden Fall einen Baitelastic. Mit Stahl würde ich nur Nachts angeln!
lg


----------



## Karlon (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Die Jiggerspinn ist 2,4m. Bin gepäcktechnisch nicht eingeschränkt, also kommt sie auch mit. Zur Tiefe kann ich nichts sagen, da wir rel spontan umherreisen. Danke für die vielen Tipps!!!


----------



## glavoc (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*



Karlon schrieb:


> Bin gepäcktechnisch nicht eingeschränkt, also kommt sie auch mit.



Sehr schön. Dann kannste im flachen schön mit Pencils, Poppern und ggf. Gummis an leichten Offsetjigs auf die Uferräuber losgehen:m
FC mindestens 1,5m lang und um die 0,3mm.
lg


----------



## Karlon (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Die Vorbereitungen laufen immer weiter und ich recherchiere zur Zeit nach den nötigen Lizenzen. Im Spanien braucht man wohl eine Lizenz, da werde ich mich vor Ort drum kümmern. 

Korsika braucht man keine Lizenz, darf dann im Meer allerdings nur mit einer Angeln angeln. Da ich aber gerne zwei nutzen würde frage ich mich ob ich mit der Carte de peche am Meer mehrere angeln benutzen darf?!? Hat da jmd Erfahrungen? 

@glavoc 
mit welchen Uferräubern kann ich denn dort rechnen?


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Im Flachen vor allem mit Wolfsbarschen


----------



## glavoc (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*



Karlon schrieb:


> @glavoc
> mit welchen Uferräubern kann ich denn dort rechnen?



Hallo Karlon,
in Korsika war ich als Jugendlicher ein einziges Mal. Die kurze Zeit, die ich da am Meer war, hab ich Doraden mit der Handleine geangelt..ansonsten war ich im Landesinneren (GR 20 wandern).
Um deine Frage zu beantworten:
Im Prinzip alles was in Ufernähe jagt, oder saisonal kurzzeitig am Ufer raubt.
Uferrbewohner: Also Doraden mit Naturköder auf Grund. Mit ihnen teilen sich oft Zweibindenbrassen das Revier. Im sandigen eventl. Marmorbrassen. 
Aktiv kannst du auf wie geschrieben Wölfe, spät in der Dämmerung/Dunkelheit Mittelmeerstöcker fangen. Hornhechte fängst du als Beifang. Brandbrassen an Felsen/Wellenbrechern.
Ganz früh und sehr spät kleine Drachenköpfe. Petermännchen meist über sandigem, flachen Grund (Vorsicht sehr giftig!).
Schriftbärschchen zwangsläufig als Beifang (felsige Struktur).
Bindenbrassen eventuell ebenso.
Dentexe sind vielleicht möglich dort wo Strömung und starkes Gefälle vorhanden. Mußt du aber schon einen echten Tip bekommen!
Unser Boardie Franz_X fängt mit lebenden Köderfischen in der Nähe (Elba) Mahi Mahi`s in stattlichen Größen. 
Und dann halt die Arten, die kurzzeitig dem Ufer nahe kommen. Welche und wann, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, dass mußt du die dortigen Locals fragen.#c
So kommen_* bei mir*_ im Oktober Amberjacks (kleine) dem Ufer recht nah, Bonitos im Frühjahr...Mahis (kleine) im November manchmal...
Hoffe du fängst mit den Infos was an !
Dir lg & viel Erfolg!!
Bei Fragen, fragen.
#h


----------



## Karlon (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Ich werde einfach alles ausprobieren, das Wasser im Auge behalten (vor allem Abends) und kreativ sein. Ob ich mehrere Angeln mit der Carte de Peche nutzen kann konnte ich nicht herausfinden. Dann muss sich einfach meine Freundin immer dazu setzen, dann kann ich schonmal zwei Angeln nutzen. 

Für die Angellizenz in Spanien bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen: http://www.angelschein-spanien.de/

Angeblich vertreiben die die Lizenzen per Internet und zum ausdrucken. So wie die Carte de peche in Frankreich. Wäre stressfreier als vor Ort auf die Suche zu machen. Ganz billig ist es jedoch nicht... 
Kennt die Seite jemand und kann etwas zur Seriösität sagen?

Cheers


----------



## glavoc (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Zu Spanien liefert dir Scorpion die Lösung:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328607
lg
und ohne Fantasieaufschläge^^


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Jo genau, also meine Meinung zu der Seite hab ich ja schon kundgetan. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wo du Angeln gehst, denke es wäre sinnvoll die Lizenz dann auch bei der zuständigen Generalitat zu kaufen. Geht aber auch alles online. 

Das mit dem Wasser beobachten ist mit das wichtigste. Für den Atlantik spielen aber sicher auch die Tiden eine noch größere Rolle (tun sie im Mittelmeer aber angeblich ja auch  )


----------



## Karlon (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Sehr geil Jungs, genau danach habe ich die ganze Zeit gesucht. 89€ kam mir auch "spanisch" vor  Zumal das auf den Kanaren deutlich günstiger ist. In drei Wochen geht es los richtung Atlantik. Es werden bestimmt noch weitere Fragen aufkommen...


----------



## Karlon (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Nach den Tiden richtet sich der Urlaub zwecks surfen eh, daher habe ich die im Blick. Am besten soll es laufen wenn Abends auflaufendes Wasser ist habe ich gehört. Auf gezeitenfisch.com gibt es noch tausende andere Variablen wie Luftdruck, die man beachten kann. 

cheers


----------



## glavoc (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

hehe, plus Mondphasen, Winde, Salinität(strömung), etc.pp. 
Wer versucht auf alles das zu achten, kommt mMn nicht zum angeln^^ 
lg


----------



## Jose (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

interessant find ichs schon, von allem und für alle fälle etwas und sowieso.

im ernst, find ich ein bisschen viel geraffel für so wenig meereserfahrung.

ich wag ne prognose: typischer touri-angelfrust mit ein paar fischchen angesichts weiter meere...

wer alles will kriegt meistens gar nix.
3 wochen nordspanien (schon mal da gewesen????), 3 wochen korsika, klingt wie in 80 tagen um die welt.

ich würd mich noch mal konzentrieren

bin gespannt auf deinen bericht, viel glück allenthalben  #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*



glavoc schrieb:


> hehe, plus Mondphasen, Winde, Salinität(strömung), etc.pp.
> Wer versucht auf alles das zu achten, kommt mMn nicht zum angeln^^
> lg



Ja das ist allerdings so. Deshalb, die ganzen Parameter kennt eh niemand, denn den Hunger von Fischen kann man schlecht messen. Beobachten ist da das A und O. Das braucht aber in der Tat ein bisschen Übung Stellen zu erkennen, an Vögeln zu erkennen ob sie unruhig sind, an Baitfish zu sehen ob er entspannt ist oder nicht usw. 

Ich guck in der Regel auch nur nach Wind und Wetter, sonst kommt man eben wirklich nicht zum Fischen. Und nach Mondphasen kann ich ja nicht planen. Es wird sowieso gern erzählt, die Thunfische würden nach Vollmond nicht beißen usw. Wenn keine da sind, beißen sie an Neumond erst recht nicht und wenn welche da sind beißen sie auch bei Vollmond. Also da hab ich das für mein Revier bisher nicht bestätigen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

6 Wochen Urlaub am Stück - ich hab den falschen Job...

Berichte jedenfalls, wie es war und was Du gefangen hast!!


----------



## Karlon (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Angeln steht auch weder in Nordspanien noch auf Korsika im Vordergrund und in Nordspanien war ich schon sehr oft und würde diesmal einfach auch gerne angeln wenn es sich ergibt. Hab halt genug Platz im Karren und kann daher alles mitnehmen. 
Meine Meereserfahrung hält sich tatsächlich in Grenzen. Bisher konnte ich lediglich beim schleppen Makrelen im Mittelmeer und beim spinnen Barracudas auf den Kanaren fangen. Aber darin sehe ich irgendwie keinen Grund es direkt sein zu lassen. In erster Linie geht's doch darum sich was zurechtzulegen und dann ne schöne Zeit am Wasser zu haben. Fangen ist doch nur der Bonus


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Gute Einstellung , finde ich


----------



## Jose (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

find ich auch #6

meine bescheidenen tipps zu nordspanien: von hohen felsen grundblei und halbe sardine, in den buchten mit senkrechtgestellten felsen boje sardine auf robalo oder modern mit kukö im schaum.


kenn mich da nicht so aus, in südportugal ist dann pargo-zeit.  starkes gerät (80er mono), ansonsten nur tight-line und herzschmerz.
meld dich


----------



## Karlon (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Bei den Naturködern werde ich etwas rumprobieren (Garnelen, Tintenfisch, Sardinen usw.) Was auf den Kanaren sehr gut funktioniert hat war mit Brot oder Stücken von den Muscheln, die an den Steinen heften, auf kleine Fische mit Pose oder einfach auf Sicht zu angeln. Einfach ein bißchen Brot ins Wasser geschmissen, dazwischen den Haken mit irgendwas und man hatte sofort handlange Fische verschiedenster Art dran. Diese würde ich dann einfach als Köfi verwenden, da sie wahrscheinlich auf dem Speiseplan der Räuber stehen (auf Grund oder mit Pose wie auf Hecht dachte ich) Als günstige Alternative, da ich Garnelen und co wahrscheinlich lieber selber esse


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Naturköder:
Purpurschnecken, Napfschnecken an Durchlaufmontage auf Grund.
Wenn Sardienen- mit Gummiband
Wenn Köderfisch, dann auf alle Fälle lebend!
Und dann auch ausreihend starke Monofile!! Sonst bekommst du die eventuell nicht raus!
Was du auch tun kannst: schau dir viele yt-videos an (in der Landessprache suchen, am besten mit der Gegend, wo du fischen wirst. Manchmal entdeckst du dabei Spot, Methode, Köder, (Jahres-)Zeit und Gerät-mehr Info gibt es oft nicht mal "in real Life". Der Selbstdarstellung sei dank! Zudem lernst du auch gleich die Fischnamen!
Ansonsten- laß dich nicht verrückt machen und genieße deine Zeit am Meer!
lg


----------



## Karlon (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Verrückt mache ich mich nicht. Bin einfach heiss auf den Urlaub und die Beschäftigung davor ist mein mein Methadonprogramm  

Mit dem lebende Köfi werde ich mich wahrscheinlich schwer tun :/ 

Bisher hatte ich mir am Atlantik immer Stelle gesucht an denen ich auch keschern kann, damit ich Fische nicht herausheben muss. Das schränkt bei der Spotwahl natürlich sehr ein (Klippen, Brandung usw) 
Ich werde vor Ort schauen, schweres Gerät zum herausheben ist def dabei


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*



Karlon schrieb:


> Mit dem lebende Köfi werde ich mich wahrscheinlich schwer tun :/



Dann wirste dir aber auch mit etwas zum keschern schwer tun^^...im Ernst, lebend fängt! Und so doof wie hier, sind auch nur wir hier - sogar weltweit^^.
Ich meine ja nur, Fisch frisst Fisch, so oder so. Die meisten kapitalen Fische werden dort mit Lebendköder gefangen. Mal schauen, wie lange es dauert, bis du die deutsche Abart/Eigenart dort abgelegt hast .
lg
|wavey:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNZkrcg_Fy8


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Es gibt auch zwei neuere Videos von Markos Vidalis wo er auf Fische, die bei ihm am Jig anbeißen einmal noch einen Wolf fängt, der diesen verfolgte und dann nahm und ein Barracuda der seinen Stöcker paar mal atackiert. Diese Fische sind vorher aber nicht auf den Jig gegangen. 

Finde es aber völlig ok, wenn man das mit dem Livebait nicht machen möchte, das sei jedem selbst überlassen. Ich betreibe es sehr erfolgreich auf Dentex.


----------



## *luckyluke* (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Auf Gran Canaria kann ich dir schlanke Oberflächenköder empfehlen.Am besten im Design Silber/blau oder Redhead.An den Stränden der Ostküste fängst du auf alle Fälle Woba/Lubina.Die sind da eine echte Plage,weil die aus den Fischfarmen entflohen sind,die da zuhauf sind.Sieht man schon im Landeanflug.Wenn du dich etwas Richtung Las Palmas bewegst und auf den Klippen fischst,bekommst du Barrakuda,Hornhecht und andere starke Kämpfer ans Band.Für den Fall,das du Landehilfen benötigst,kann ich dir Decathlon in Telde empfehlen.Die Lizenz bekommst du grundsätzlich auf dem Gobierno der jeweiligen Insel und nennt sich licensia de pesca maritima....kostet für 3Jahre 14€.. die Sache ist innerhalb von 2h erledigt .

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.


----------



## Karlon (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Es geht nur nicht nach Gran Canaria  Trotzdem danke für deine Mühe! Das mit dem schlank und balu-silber kann ich bestätigen. Darauf gab es Barracuda als ich auf Gran Canaria war. Was darbwahl im Meer angeht habe ich nicht viel Ahnung, außer dass balu silber beim spinnen und natürliches Dekor beim Schleppen gut funktioniert hat. Werde mich daher wieder an blau silber halten, einfach weil ich dabei ein gutes Gefühl habe. Und Vertrauen in den Köder ist doch das wichtigste


----------



## *luckyluke* (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Auch wegen der Lizenz...gib bei Google "Gobierno La Palma" und du hast die Adresse


----------



## Karlon (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Werde ich wohl nicbt brauchen


----------



## Karlon (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Die ersten Fänge am Atlantik kann ich verbuchen. Grundeln... Da hätte ich auch am Kanal bleiben können, obwohl ich jetzt meine Pb Grundel fangen konnte  Die Kollegen gehen heute Abend an einer Durchlaufmontage auf Grund. Die Spotwahl gestaltet sich etwas schwierig. Ich würde gerne mal Richtung offenes Meer angeln, allerdings sind die zugänglichen Spots eher in Buchten gelegen. Bin mir da nicht so sicher ob dort Fische hineinziehen. Einen potentiellen Spot zum Meer habe ich ausgemacht. Mit etwas kraxeln sollte der zu erreichen sein. 

Hinzu kommt die rel starke Strömung, mit Krallenbleien ging es auf den sandigen Inseln ganz gut. Ins offene Meer hin wird es jedoch felsiger. Die 150g Tiroler Hölzl bleiben bestimmt nicht liegen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Wo genau bist du denn? Der Norden(Galicien/Asturien) ist mit Abstand die fischreichste Küste Spaniens!


----------



## Karlon (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Kantabrien, etwas westlich von Santander. War bisher auch nur einmal am Wasser zum angeln. Muss mich ersteinmal zurecht finden.


----------



## Karlon (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Tote Grundel auf Grund mögen die Fische hier schonmal nicht. Nächste Woche werde ich es an einer Mole mit Pose, Garnele und Sardine versuchen. Bis jetzt Schneider, außer Köfis.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*



Karlon schrieb:


> Tote Grundel auf Grund mögen die Fische hier schonmal nicht. Nächste Woche werde ich es an einer Mole mit Pose, Garnele und Sardine versuchen. Bis jetzt Schneider, außer Köfis.


Viel Erfolg. Grundeln hätte ich dir jetzt auch nicht zu geraten, da ist eine Sardine doch besser!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Fluss/Bachmündungen, Strände, da sollte gut Wolfsbarsch und Plattfisch zu bekommen sein. Bei Ebbe Seeringler sammeln oder Tintenfisch kaufen.


----------



## Karlon (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Wir ziehen jetzt nochmal um. Dort in der Nähe ist eine Flussmündung mit Mole. Dort werde ich es nochmal versuchen. Als ich dort mal gucken war, war gerade Flut und das Wasser hat ordentlich ins Landesinnere gedrückt. Denke werde es bei Flut versuchen. Hoffentlich halten meine Krallenbleie, aber das sollte klar gehen. Die Bleie der Einheimischen sahen nach normalen, nicht allzuschweren Birnenbleien aus. Auf der anderen Seite der Mole ist eine Bucht ohne Strömung, dort evtl auch mal mit Pose.


----------



## hans albers (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

klingt gut, der spot.
...dann mal petri..


----------



## Karlon (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Leider komme ich irgendwie nicht richtig zum angeln, deshalb bin ich heute kurz mit der Spinne los und es gab zwei kleine Wolfsbsrsche auf einen kleinen silber blauen wobbler.


----------



## glavoc (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

sehr schön - Petri


----------



## Karlon (1. August 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Beim Grundangeln ging heute leider nichts. Ein spanischer Opa sagte mir ich solle statt Seeringelwürmer kleine Krebse nehmen. Einige Krebse waren nach dem Baden angeknabbert und bei einem mal bestätigte mir der Opa, dass es wohl ein Biss war. Allerdings gestaltet sich die Bisserkennung mit den harten Karpfenruten schwer. Habe es mit nem Festblei versucht und auf Selbsthakeffekt gehofft. 

Spät Abends habe ich dann leider noch einen knallharten Biss versemmelt und einen Fisch im Drill verloren. Zumindest weiß ich jetzt wo die Wolfsbarsche Abends entlang ziehen.


----------



## Karlon (2. August 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Spinnfischen liegt mir wohl einfach mehr. Heute bei stark auflaufendem Wasser gabe es drei graue Drückerfische zwischen 30 und 35cm. Weiß jmd wie die sich als Speisefisch eignen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Ohne genaue Art schwer zu sagen.


Aber zuerst mal Danke, dass Du weiter berichtest!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. August 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ohne genaue Art schwer zu sagen.




"Grauer Drückerfisch" ist die genaue Art.

Auch atlantischer Drückerfisch genannt, so viele schwimmen da nicht rum. Sind lecker, festes, weißes Fleisch, wir haben mal Balisten gegrillt. Je nach eigenem Gusto, mit den Dingern ist viel möglich.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

und immer eine da, der Ahnung hat...
Topp!!!


----------



## Karlon (2. August 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Wurden jetzt filetiert, entweder in die Pfanne oder auf den Grill. Es wird höchstwahrscheinlich der Grill, da die Schuppen kaum zu lösen waren. Einfach auf der Haut grillen. Salz, Butter Pfeffer und jetzt in Knofiöl marinieren lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

hört sich gut an!


----------



## afbaumgartner (2. August 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Hi Karlon und Petri zu den Drückerfischen.
Zum Filetieren gibts da einen Trick:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmHziq6idvw
Ich finde die schmecken außerordentlich gut. Die größeren Exemplare sind recht aggressive Kämpfer. Sind bei mir in GR recht häufig.
TL, Baumi


----------



## Karlon (3. August 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Danke für den Link! Auf der Haut gegrillt haben sie echt super geschmeckt. Es war am Ende erwas über 1kg und hat für 4 Leute super gereicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 3 Wochen Atlantik; 3 Wochen Mittelmeer*

Das ist doch klasse!


----------

